# Green Bean ?



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I just pressure canned green beans. There were two different varities. I used iodized salt and followed Ball's instructions. Some of the cut tips have turned a rust color. Please let me know what has caused that.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Were some of those brown beans like Kentucky wonder brown beans and the rest a white bean?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Packedready said:


> I just pressure canned green beans. There were two different varities. I used iodized salt and followed Ball's instructions. Some of the cut tips have turned a rust color. Please let me know what has caused that.


I don't know what caused it, but I do know that I just boiled up a pot of beans today that did the same thing. The same thing happened about a week ago. Last week, I assumed my daughter didn't wash them well enough, so I threw them to the dogs. But today, I know I washed them well and scrubbed them. So, I am just assuming it is the water having rust in it? But I'm not sure. They tasted Ok. 

I actually took them off the stove, strained them and added new water when I put potatoes and bacon in them to cook for the last 45min or so. Maybe it has something to do with all the rain this year? Or maybe the wells are just rusty from all the rain? I don't know. We ate them though, and are fine.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I've had the same thing happen and the beans are fine. Not especially pretty, but fine to eat just the same. I've had the Kentucky Wonder do that more than other varieties.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am getting concerned about the veg seeds being manipulated in some way to get the hybrids. Not everything is told to us.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you used iodized salt, you were not following Ball's instructions. Ball calls for pure granulated salt or canning and pickling salt. Iodized salt may turn some vegetables brown and will darken pickles.

Martin


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Were your beans too mature? I've seen that when folks were putting up beans that were getting shucky.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

They were young tender beans, my water is soft. I think it maybe the type of beans because 1/2 did not turn rust color and the other half did. They were from two different type of beans. We do not know the name of the beans as he threw out the seed package.

Mekasmom maybe it does have to do with the crazy weather we have had this year. On the next batch I will use non-iodized salt and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've canned Kentucky Wonders, no problems, no discoloration. I've also frozen them at various stages of 'growth'. 

I wouldn't use Iodized Salt to can with, the Potassium iodide will cause discoloration.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I will not be using iodized salt for any canning


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Just did another batch of green beans, used non-iodized salt - no rust color in the beans.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

If they weren't processed right away they will sometimes get a little brown too. Pick em as close as possible to the time you are going to can. Overgrown beans can turn brown too. And not using the right type of salt.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

use canning salt. Keeps colors better


----------



## EHillHomestead (Jul 10, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> I am getting concerned about the veg seeds being manipulated in some way to get the hybrids. Not everything is told to us.


Agree'd... and all the more reason to grow your own heirlooms!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

EHillHomestead said:


> Agree'd... and all the more reason to grow your own heirlooms!


There are no hybrid beans sold anywhere. 

Martin


----------

